# So I just came from the local pawn shops



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have never seen so many really nice tools in my local shops. I just bought a 3.5 gpm 16 hp honda direct drive pw for $250. The same shop had at least 6 graco airless, some pretty beat up and not worth the trouble, but several very expensive models for a fraction of retail brand new cost.

I will be going back to get one this month, and for sure getting a really nice table saw that I had to pry myself away from that will be going in the cabinet shop. I really couldn't believe how much nice stuff was in there, its usually only worn out junk. 

I kinda feel sorry for all the guys out there that had to sell their nice stuff for pennies of what they paid for it, but I might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The PW sounds like a very nice price.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Probably pawned by all the $199 a room guys who couldn't afford to stay in business:whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I've had good luck with Craigslist on equipment as well.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What happen to my real life true story post. :huh: 
NEPs your my sweet heart.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What happen to my real life true story post. :huh:
> NEPs your my sweet heart.


You didnt really think that was going to make it did you?

There is a local pawn shop that calls me whenever they have something that might be of interest to me. You figure when they're only giving 10-20 cents on the dollar, these guys who pawn the equipment arent really getting much....and then cant afford to get it out. Pitiful. If you do buy from pawnshops make sure you keep the receipts handy with the tools/equipment so you have your butt covered just in case.

CraigsList is good also. I dont mind buying used equipment and tools if they arent damaged and can be utilized safely. Saved alot of $$$ over the years buying from the two mentioned and contractors who've closed shop for whatever reason.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am going back sometime this week to get that awesome table saw, and I will see if I can grab a pic or two of those airless they had. I really was shocked at the professional gear they had. Definitely not mickey mouse. Tempted to get one or two of those sprayers and hold on to them.

I should use craigslist more, I just yesterday bid a commercial job that I got from there. I have a response saved in outlook that is really general with a link to my website, and just send it out to all the posts looking for contractors. Contractor said he got about 50 replies and I was the only one who even remotely seemed legit.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Tempted to get one or two of those sprayers and hold on to them.


There are some painters in Canada that might want to make you a nice offer on those sprayers if you buy them.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> There are some painters in Canada that might want to make you a nice offer on those sprayers if you buy them.


I wouldbe one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> I wouldbe one of them :thumbsup:


 Well I am making the trip tomorrow to the shop, and will post back in this thread with pics and the model numbers.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Well I am making the trip tomorrow to the shop, and will post back in this thread with pics and the model numbers.


Awesome, then I'll just need some shipping estimation for full actual cost.

Btw, can I get it delivered in canada by may 5th? :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would imagine the freight would be as much as the sprayer would cost, didn't make it to the shop yesterday, so it will most likely be monday.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I would imagine the freight would be as much as the sprayer would cost, didn't make it to the shop yesterday, so it will most likely be monday.


Hey I am interested as well, I need a couple of Graco 395 or 490, if you find it for a good price let me know, I think shipping and fees around CA$100


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Hey I am interested as well, I need a couple of Graco 395 or 490, if you find it for a good price let me know, I think shipping and fees around CA$100


Well I won't be needing a new sprayer now, got my 490 friday :thumbsup:

I posted in the equipment pics thread


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Well I won't be needing a new sprayer now, got my 490 friday :thumbsup:
> 
> I posted in the equipment pics thread


I will be needing couple of more sprayers in like a month, I got a big commercial job and the 2 sprayers I have are not enough, so it would be really helpful checking prices for me on pawn shops over there, I don't wanna pay for new ones cause I might not need'em next year... Thanks....


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> I will be needing couple of more sprayers in like a month, I got a big commercial job and the 2 sprayers I have are not enough, so it would be really helpful checking prices for me on pawn shops over there, I don't wanna pay for new ones cause I might not need'em next year... Thanks....


There is a 695 in town here for 1600

http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/678430/cat/1

490 for 950

http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/586051/cat/618

Both only used for one job. Dunno if it's above what you want to pay, or if there are cheaper alternatives closer to you ( which I am sure there are ) but here's what we've got in town anyways :thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> There is a 695 in town here for 1600
> 
> http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php/product/678430/cat/1
> 
> ...


695 it's way too big, I think my guys would hate me for bringing this monster, the price is nice though, hmm 490, I think my GP rep was trying to sell me a 490 for $1300 brand new and put it on taxes at the end of the year. Pretty tough, I think I gotta go get crappy ones for less than 400, I just need them for like 3 or 4 months and then need'em gone, I already have 2 sprayers I just don't wanna rent for this job.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> 695 it's way too big, I think my guys would hate me for bringing this monster, the price is nice though, hmm 490, I think my GP rep was trying to sell me a 490 for $1300 brand new and put it on taxes at the end of the year. Pretty tough, I think I gotta go get crappy ones for less than 400, I just need them for like 3 or 4 months and then need'em gone, I already have 2 sprayers I just don't wanna rent for this job.


I still get to put my 490 on taxes, just make sure you get a properly written invoice and you're golden :thumbsup:

There was a regional 1 day sale at GP for 1140 for a 490.

I got mine for 800 with an extra pump and gun good deal I think, and zero shipping


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I still get to put my 490 on taxes, just make sure you get a properly written invoice and you're golden :thumbsup:
> 
> There was a regional 1 day sale at GP for 1140 for a 490.
> 
> I got mine for 800 with an extra pump and gun good deal I think, and zero shipping


My rep told me already that he would respect the price of the day sale for me if I want to buy it, I am fortunate that I get along with GP guys and the girl manager has a crush on my accent lol. I don't know what I am gonna do with this sprayer stuff, but the thing is that I need 2 sprayers more only for this job, thats why I don't really wanna spend a fortune cause my intention is not to keep them later and rent a sprayer for 3 or 4 months it's not worth it. (I got a job for the developer I've been working for awhile) 80 cottages to be painted interior and exterior (Every cottage is around 600sq ft.), 20 to 25 cottages per month pretty much for 4 months max of 5 months. That's it, then I won't need those extra sprayers...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> My rep told me already that he would respect the price of the day sale for me if I want to buy it, I am fortunate that I get along with GP guys and the girl manager has a crush on my accent lol. I don't know what I am gonna do with this sprayer stuff, but the thing is that I need 2 sprayers more only for this job, thats why I don't really wanna spend a fortune cause my intention is not to keep them later and rent a sprayer for 3 or 4 months it's not worth it. (I got a job for the developer I've been working for awhile) 80 cottages to be painted interior and exterior (Every cottage is around 600sq ft.), 20 to 25 cottages per month pretty much for 4 months max of 5 months. That's it, then I won't need those extra sprayers...


Until the next time you have a huge project like that :thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Until the next time you have a huge project like that :thumbsup:


No really unless I have a bigger company, NC it's too demanding and tiring, I usually hate new construction but I didn't have a choice this year, I took the easy way cause I thought the economy was so bad and I took everything it came to me then I realized it was beyond what I could of take. Never again, I don't like hiring a lot of people for some months and then lay them off. I just wanna keep my company still manageable under myself.


----------

